

Show HN: Walk down the street with others – Use Chrome on desktop (no mobile) - tomjacobs
http://buzzcrowd.co/#

======
Yoric
Sounds intriguing, but as a Firefox user, I can't test it. Any hope of a
Firefox-compatible version?

Also, why does it need to use my webcam to look at it?

------
tomjacobs
Sooo... it's like Twitch meets Street View. Comment on your neighbourhood, and
inside stores.

